# How Interested Are People in High-Design Furry Visual Novels?



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 13, 2022)

I've been building one for a while, at least in the backend, doing my research, talking to others. We're in the Prototype stage for Mechanics and it's looking better than I dreamed, even on a Prototypebasis. I couldn't be happier. But, as all of us might know, deep down, we have that seed of doubt - That infinite swirl of ink in our stomaches, that only the soft paws of another deep dive into the Visual Novel Depression (Hi Ad Astra), can rub out, temporarily, or, replacing one depression with another... Well, darkness aside!

But, now I'm curious to burst my own bubble - Self Sabotage my confidence a bit, maybe, humbling myself a bit?

It's a bit difficult for me to explain the whole project, but I am simply just curious;

How interested are Users in a Furry Visual Novel, that isn't dicks out, ass up, tail raising pow-town action? A Novel that explores complex topics in mature, goofy ways? Interpersonal relationships, Fire Emblem style, are still major, and Sex Scenes still exist, they're just not the face of the project, they take time, you've got to learn your own crowd and fight with them til they wanna get a taste, there's tonnes of sexual tension and tonnes of CGI Scenes planned to going in on the classic traps.

*Edit; In essence, beyond tension, visual couple stuff, sex scenes are optional and tied to S rank support (C, B, A, S), and even then, I'm still debating even going graphic, I feel more pressured by the expectation of previous projects & "assumed crowd" to do it.

The Systems involved in this Project, I can definitively state, at the moment, will be using Debate Style Conflict Resolution and Oldschool Dungeon Crawling, the sort of thing you'd expect from Labyrinth of Refrain meets Danganronpa, with all the same goofiness, but the added grit and seriousness of a high end mature, Renaissance Political Era RPG.

If you have any questions, by all means. I've been told to learn to be more concise about my Project, and I take that as "just be vaguer", I'm still unsure about much and I hope to find answers today.

As for Crowdfunding, how likely is that around here? I've seen lots of Furry Products launch into the Sun with the high funding they produce just with a few sketches, but I'm always unsure if that meant the people working pooled it from being famous or the sketches were that interesting.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 13, 2022)

Yo, give me anything with talking animal people that isn't just straight up porn and I'm game.


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 13, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Yo, give me anything with talking animal people that isn't just straight up porn and I'm game.



I'd be happy to add you to a list of Readers that get the Prototype to test out pacing and give feedback on changes, if you'd like. Porn is not my focus of this Project, Sex is a natural part of life but I still wish to avoid it to not "send the wrong signals", we will see if I do. For now, all I have planned, is;

"Shark overtowers Boar, they get into a Prey Predator Dynamic and are extremely wholesome together despite the oddly grim sentiments presented."
As an example.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 14, 2022)

Sure, sign me up.

And yeah, there is nothing wrong with sex (as a nymphomaniac, I know) but there is also nothing wrong with taking a step back and trying to at least be a little more realistic than everyone just being horny all the time and are ready to fuck at a moment's notice. 

Sometimes ya just want to see a animal person talking to another animal person the same way people actually talk to/interact with each other. Is it so much to ask to have a normal conversation with a fox guy or have actual romantic feelings with a cat girl (that doesn't just automatically mean sex)?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm fine with something that isn't straight up porn, considering I'm asexual


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 14, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Sure, sign me up.


Looking forward too it, then! I'll send a message when we have things more glued together.


Vanessa Howl said:


> And yeah, there is nothing wrong with sex (as a nymphomaniac, I know) but there is also nothing wrong with taking a step back and trying to at least be a little more realistic than everyone just being horny all the time and are ready to fuck at a moment's notice.
> 
> Sometimes ya just want to see a animal person talking to another animal person the same way people actually talk to/interact with each other. Is it so much to ask to have a normal conversation with a fox guy or have actual romantic feelings with a cat girl (that doesn't just automatically mean sex)?


Yeah I wanted my Project to focus on there being a Story and interpersonal chatter, whether that chatter is combat, cutscenes, dialogue or not, it takes a heavy focus.

The thoughts system we're using is making me gush happy smiles too. It's lovely. No more slogging through endless inner monologue and turmoil, now it really looks like turmoil :3




Amepix said:


> I'm fine with something that isn't straight up porn, considering I'm asexual


Oh, I- Well... Expected. xD


----------



## redhusky (Dec 14, 2022)

You mean VN like this which just choices and such?




__





						DatingSimExample
					






					theflyingnest.github.io
				




Not exactly G rated but not outright porn, yes?


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 14, 2022)

redhusky said:


> You mean VN like this which just choices and such?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it is much more diverse and everything is being made custom, it will likely not remind anyone they are playing a Renpy Visual Novel.

There may or may not be porn, but there is definitely a lot of suggestive, sexual situations and romantic artwork planned. Saucy, Scantily clad; Nekojishi sort of stuff, I would say, is /my/ current goal.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 14, 2022)

CinnamonSundae said:


> Looking forward too it, then! I'll send a message when we have things more glued together.
> 
> Yeah I wanted my Project to focus on there being a Story and interpersonal chatter, whether that chatter is combat, cutscenes, dialogue or not, it takes a heavy focus.
> 
> ...


Sweet. Guess we'll just have to see how it turns out.>;3


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 14, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Sweet. Guess we'll just have to see how it turns out.>;3


I should be able to cook up some Support Conversations and YCH level pacing in a flash, to be honest. I just need the Programmer to get onto that and the art to get made.

I'm trying to splice the project down in millions of ways to get some teasers out there.


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 14, 2022)

YCH Level CGI Pacing, that is. Like big shots of characters being close together for reference of composition and dynamics.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 14, 2022)

CinnamonSundae said:


> I should be able to cook up some Support Conversations and YCH level pacing in a flash, to be honest. I just need the Programmer to get onto that and the art to get made.
> 
> I'm trying to splice the project down in millions of ways to get some teasers out there.


I don't understand any of that!XD


----------



## redhusky (Dec 14, 2022)

CinnamonSundae said:


> No, it is much more diverse and everything is being made custom, it will likely not remind anyone they are playing a Renpy Visual Novel.
> 
> There may or may not be porn, but there is definitely a lot of suggestive, sexual situations and romantic artwork planned. Saucy, Scantily clad; Nekojishi sort of stuff, I would say, is /my/ current goal.


Then how do you make the choices without the "choices" menu? Or is it all linear and we are just reading a story?


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 14, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> I don't understand any of that!XD


Blank detail big shots of two characters doing the cutesy cutesy, if there is ever a call in the Engine for a more graphic scene.

Support Conversations; a term for when characters talk to each other in a more secluded space outside just story chatter.



redhusky said:


> Then how do you make the choices without the "choices" menu? Or is it all linear and we are just reading a story?


I didn't say there wasn't a choices menu or mechanic? I just said it won't look anything like Renpy, it will be all be custom instead of "Yes or No", "Dan or Bob". It'll be more expansive than basic Renpy coding that everyone is used too. For better or worse.


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 14, 2022)

Visual Novel engines are great and all but they can do a lot more than what is often the case and the intention is to be stellar without making the player feel stressed under options, it's simply just a better, crisp, modernised look.


----------



## CreachureComforts (Dec 14, 2022)

I don't mind sex or fanservice when the situation calls for it, and I do like my eye-candy, but I find blatant fanservice or outright porn to be kind of condescending when it's being used as a way to get my attention. So if this is trying to stand on its own feet instead of going for the "easy option", then sure, it sounds interesting to me already


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 14, 2022)

CreachureComforts said:


> I don't mind sex or fanservice when the situation calls for it, and I do like my eye-candy, but I find blatant fanservice or outright porn to be kind of condescending when it's being used as a way to get my attention. So if this is trying to stand on its own feet instead of going for the "easy option", then sure, it sounds interesting to me already


<3333 Thank you for your feedback. 

And yeah I 100% agree. I'm tired of everything being porn or dick out on arrival, I think we've hit a point where it's sort of weeding itself out and people want stories again. But I'm unsure.


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 14, 2022)

Might just be because of lockdown that they surged in the first place .-. Or, well, likely? I just... I mean it's probably 100 but I dislike making statements with no real proof available to back claims xD


----------



## redhusky (Dec 14, 2022)

CinnamonSundae said:


> Blank detail big shots of two characters doing the cutesy cutesy, if there is ever a call in the Engine for a more graphic scene.
> 
> Support Conversations; a term for when characters talk to each other in a more secluded space outside just story chatter.
> 
> ...


You mean like the choice wheel from Fallout? I'm not sure how that would look as I've never used Renpy before.


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 14, 2022)

redhusky said:


> You mean like the choice wheel from Fallout? I'm not sure how that would look as I've never used Renpy before.


Potentially? We're still looking at how to condense the amount of options and content. The visual novel has a heavy impact of Darkest Dungeon with a lot of content going on. 

I can't say 100% what we will do with the choices system, but it will not be a click Y or N option, it'll be more pronounced, more visual, your choices ACTUALLY matter.

You don't click Y and then get 5 lines and return to the same story as if you had pressed N. You will go down a new path entirely.


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 14, 2022)

As for visuals - Well! Don't worry, I'll be posting some teasers in 2023, you won't have to wait very long. <3


----------



## redhusky (Dec 14, 2022)

CinnamonSundae said:


> Potentially? We're still looking at how to condense the amount of options and content. The visual novel has a heavy impact of Darkest Dungeon with a lot of content going on.
> 
> I can't say 100% what we will do with the choices system, but it will not be a click Y or N option, it'll be more pronounced, more visual, *your choices ACTUALLY matter.*
> 
> You don't click Y and then get 5 lines and return to the same story as if you had pressed N. You will go down a new path entirely.


You ever play Planescape: Torment!?


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 14, 2022)

redhusky said:


> You ever play Planescape: Torment!?


I've played everything ever made by their company and the developers that dispersed when Black Isles closed, yes.

I'm not entirely sure how I intend to bring back their framework, but I do intend on it. Dialogue will be using a Tales of "Puppet Box"; Where things can be better animated for 2D - A more 3D Feel, like the Baldur's Gate games. 

Choices may or may not be done the same way as the original Infinity Engine games, it's hard to say for certain, there's a lot of ways to input larger choices, some more fun than others.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 14, 2022)

CinnamonSundae said:


> I've played everything ever made by their company and the developers that dispersed when Black Isles closed, yes.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure how I intend to bring back their framework, but I do intend on it. Dialogue will be using a Tales of "Puppet Box"; Where things can be better animated for 2D - A more 3D Feel, like the Baldur's Gate games.
> 
> Choices may or may not be done the same way as the original Infinity Engine games, it's hard to say for certain, there's a lot of ways to input larger choices, some more fun than others.


Yeah, you are going need to show some sort of design documentation as I am having a hard time following.


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 14, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Yeah, you are going need to show some sort of design documentation as I am having a hard time following.


If you have played Torment, I am unsure how. 

As for Design Documentation, I suppose I could? Though I've built everything on Github for Team eyes only, so it would require you to have an account, to be invited, as well.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 14, 2022)

CinnamonSundae said:


> If you have played Torment, I am unsure how.
> 
> As for Design Documentation, I suppose I could? Though I've built everything on Github for Team eyes only, so it would require you to have an account, to be invited, as well.


Yeah, I have github account. It where I have that game link I posted hosted.


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 14, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Yeah, I have github account. It where I have that game link I posted hosted.


Sweet, send it to me in a DM and I'll get you sorted out.


----------

